# 24: Legacy - Spinoff-Serie ohne Jack Bauer geplant



## Gast1669461003 (16. Januar 2016)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *24: Legacy - Spinoff-Serie ohne Jack Bauer geplant* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: 24: Legacy - Spinoff-Serie ohne Jack Bauer geplant


----------



## OutsiderXE (16. Januar 2016)

Hayter soll mal aufhören zu hayten. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6zXDo4dL7SU


----------



## Holyangel (16. Januar 2016)

Fände ich durchaus gut.
Jack Bauer mochte ich, aber irgendwann , späterstens nach Staffel 4, war meiner Meinung nach die Luft raus.


----------



## MichaelG (16. Januar 2016)

Kann ich nicht sagen. Für mich ist 24=Jack Bauer. Ein neuer Charakter wird es da in meinen Augen sehr schwer haben, Jack auch nur ansatzweise zu ersetzen.

Mal sehen um was sich die Serie dreht. Vielleicht erfährt Jacks Schicksal auch eine Aufklärung (sprich was mit ihm nach der finalen Staffel geschehen ist). Tot? Gefängnis?


----------



## Worrel (16. Januar 2016)

Die Frage ist, wie sie die Lücke füllen, die Jack Bauer/Kiefer Sutherland hinterläßt. Er hat die Serie ja ziemlich geprägt und bei derart prägenden Figuren ist ein Weitermachen nicht immer eine gute Idee (siehe zB die Versuche, Inspector Clouseau nach dem Ableben von Peter Sellers wiederzubeleben).


----------



## SGDrDeath (16. Januar 2016)

Jack ist einfach ausgelutscht, so viel kann man nicht durchleben ohne sich selbst am Ende eine Kugel in den Kopf zu jagen. 3 Frauen die ihm sehr wichtig  waren verloren durch den Job, Tochter und Enkelkinder kann er auch nicht sehen deswegen. Das ist alles auch im Rahmen der Welt von 24 unrealistisch geworden.

Davon abgesehen bitte etwas anderes als immer ein Maulwurf in CTU/Regierung den man 3 Meilen gegen den Wind riechen kann.

Ach und btw.: Fox ist ein Network, kein Kabelsender.


----------



## Wynn (17. Januar 2016)

OutsiderXE schrieb:


> Hayter soll mal aufhören zu hayten. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6zXDo4dL7SU



ist das wieder so ein hipster Slang ?

Mir fällt ein ich habe 24 nie gesehen lohnt sich die Serie anzufangen oder ist die schlecht gealtert ?


----------



## Else1997 (17. Januar 2016)

Wynn schrieb:


> Mir fällt ein ich habe 24 nie gesehen lohnt sich die Serie anzufangen oder ist die schlecht gealtert ?



Die Serie hatte ihr Höhen und tiefen, ist aber alles in Allem immer noch echt gut. Und gegen Ende war sie auch wieder sehr gut. Staffeln 3 und 6 waren so kleine Negativ-Ausreißer


----------



## Worrel (17. Januar 2016)

Wynn schrieb:


> ist das wieder so ein hipster Slang ?
> 
> Mir fällt ein ich habe 24 nie gesehen lohnt sich die Serie anzufangen oder ist die schlecht gealtert ?


Um das Konzept einschätzen zu können, hol dir einfach die erste Staffel auf DVD (oder schau, ob sie bei deinem VOD dabei ist). Ursprünglich hatte man erstmal nur 12 Folgen zur Probe ins Auge gefaßt und wenn man das weiß, merkt man das auch, da dort viele Storyfäden vorläufig aufgelöst werden. 

Spontan (ohne mich genau erinnern zu können, welche Staffel nochmal welches Thema hatte) würde ich die ersten 4 als sehr gut bezeichnen, wobei die zweite Hälfte der ersten Staffel sich mitunter zieht.

https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/24_(Fernsehserie)#Staffelbezogene_Kritiken

Grundsätzlich kann man eine 24 Staffel auch ohne Vorkenntnisse der anderen sehen. Innerhalb einer Staffel ist es aber schlecht, wenn man eine Folge verpaßt, da eben eine kontinuierliche Handlung erzählt wird.

bzgl. "gealtert": Nun ja, Klapphandies sind inzwischen aus der Mode.  Und ja, wir hatten inzwischen schon einen schwarzen US Präsident. Und die Erstausstrahlung war nur wenige Monate nach 9/11. Ich würde mal sagen: "gut gealtert"


----------



## OutsiderXE (17. Januar 2016)

Wynn schrieb:


> ist das wieder so ein hipster Slang ?
> 
> Mir fällt ein ich habe 24 nie gesehen lohnt sich die Serie anzufangen oder ist die schlecht gealtert ?



Was ist ein Hipster?

Das war eine schlimme Anspielung auf seinen Namen


----------



## nuuub (17. Januar 2016)

> sprich was mit ihm nach der finalen Staffel geschehen ist



24:Redemption war doch ein Film nach den Serien. Jack Bauer in Afrika hilft Waisenkindern. Oder irre ich mich?


----------



## Gast1669461003 (17. Januar 2016)

nuuub schrieb:


> 24:Redemption war doch ein Film nach den Serien. Jack Bauer in Afrika hilft Waisenkindern. Oder irre ich mich?



24: Redemption spielte zwischen Staffel 6 und 7. War eine Art Prequel zur siebten Staffel, das schon mal ein paar Erzählstränge ankündigt.


----------



## Gast1669461003 (17. Januar 2016)

Worrel schrieb:


> Spontan (ohne mich genau erinnern zu können, welche Staffel nochmal welches Thema hatte) würde ich die ersten 4 als sehr gut bezeichnen, wobei die zweite Hälfte der ersten Staffel sich mitunter zieht.



Die erste ist auf jeden Fall nicht so gut gealtert. Da merkt man, dass die Autoren das Konzept noch nicht so recht verinnerlicht hatten, unter anderem auch wegen der Sache, die du schon angesprochen hast. Aber auch das Budget war noch nicht so hoch, deshalb wirkt es heute teils recht veraltet. 

Staffel 5 ist in meinen Augen noch eine der besten. Staffel 4 war die Actionstaffel, die dann noch mal von der unterirdischen 6. Staffel weit unterboten wurde. 7 bringt wieder etwas frischen Wind rein, 8 knüpft daran an und hat seine Momente. Alles in Allem ist aber nach Staffel 5 viel Recycling angesagt.


----------

